# Greetings On The Sacred Gurpurab Of Sri Guru Nanak Dev Ji



## spnadmin (Nov 12, 2008)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Gian Dhian Kichh Karam Na Jana
Sar Na Jana Teri
Sabb Tey Vada Satgur Nanak
Jin Kai Rakhi Meri*

I know no Gian (Divine Knowledge),
 Dhian (Meditation) and Karma philosophy
(virtuous deeds). I do not know your true 
greatness. But I know one thing 
that my Satguru (True Guru) *
Nanak is the Greatest of all
who has protected me in this Dark Age.

* [/FONT] Link to video here 

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] [/FONT]


----------



## singhbj (Nov 13, 2008)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


ਜੋਤਿ ਰੂਪਿ ਹਰਿ ਆਪਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਕਹਾਯਉ 



Joṯ rūp har āp gurū Nānak kahā▫ya▫o. 


The Embodiment of Light, the Lord Himself is called Guru Nanak. 


ਪ੍ਰਕਾਸ਼-ਰੂਪ ਹਰੀ ਨੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਅਖਵਾਇਆ।


Source: Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib


Dhun Dhun Guru Nanak Dev Sahib ji - WAHEGURU.

Prakash purab di beant vadhai hoveh ji.

Wish you all endless happy returns on the day of Guru Sahibaan's enlightenment.  

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------

